# Which protein?



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm trying to bulk up from 8stone to 10 stone (I'm 5'5"). I plan to do deadlfits, squats etc first to build a "foundation" of muscle before changing my routine.

But I'm stuck on my diet. I'm useless in the kitchen and don't really know what I'm doing!

Bearing in mind my size, what should I be eating?

Should I eat whole eggs, or just yoke, or just egg white?

I think I want a protein shake, but which one?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok well it is good to see someone of my size....

you are correct in the fact you need a good balanced diet.

you have not said about what you like or don't like to eat so this is the best i can do without that input from yourself.

Meal 1:

100g Oats with Splenda/Cinnamin(sp)

either 5 egg whites and 2 yolks or 2scoops of pro-peptide

Meal 2:

200g rice/pasta/spud

150g Chicken

Meal 3:

200g sweet spud

150g chicken

Meal 4:

pre-workout meal

50g Oats + 2 scoops Pro-Peptide Blended together

(drink 60min b4 workout)

Meal 5:

40g liquid carbs + 1 scoop Pro peptide

Meal 6:

200g chicken or 200g salmon

veg loads of it

you can add things like cottage cheese to your meals also their are plenty of decent low fat sauces out there to spice up the meals.

all of the above can be cooked either in a microwave or in a foreman grill so you don't have to be ainsley in the kitchen.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

as usual Paul, keep us posted on how you get on mate.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Fresh meat. If you want beef, eat it.

Rib eye steaks......mmmmmmm!!


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

The diet Pscarb gave you is obviously great I mean hell look at his picture the man knows what he is talking about but here is one thing to consider also. Just something for you to learn. You ask what kind of protein. Obviously Whey protein is the best to have directly after your workout because the body absorbs this the quickest. Other proteins that are good are egg protein. You may have heard things about how eating whole eggs is bad for you because of the cholesterol but there is little truth to that because eating a whole egg has a lot of nutritional value to it and good fat. Another good source of protein is calcium casinette(forgive me butchering the spelling) This protein is found most often in dairy products for example milk. Lots of bodybuilders don't like to drink lots of milk because of the higher sugar content but this type of protein is good because the body absorbs this protein slowly. This is good because it gives your body protein to feed on during longer periods of time like during the day. There are other things that have calcium cas. in it but i can't recall them off the top of my head. someone else on here can i am sure. Soy protein is another which I don't know squat about. Heck I could be way off here but i think it is for people that have trouble digesting certain proteins. Then again I could be completely wrong on that. Just a bit of info.


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for your advice guys!


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Excellent diet from Pscarb, really good. Must have shares in pro-peptide!

Also as someone else said beef is great. I'm a meat addict - I withdraw if I dont eat it! I can eat 2/3 12oz sirloins, and prefer them on their own, or just some brockley.

Pub near me does a 72oz. If you can eat it, you dont pay for it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

astro_warp said:


> Pub near me does a 72oz. If you can eat it, you dont pay for it!


Right guys UK Muscle meet up at this pub lets put them out of business!!!


----------



## Jon Boy Wales (Oct 17, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Right guys UK Muscle meet up at this pub lets put them out of business!!!


sounds a good idea !

i have done a 32 oz + the trimmings and my jaw ached like hell.

didn't stop me snogging the bar maid though


----------

